# Financial crisis in the North - what crisis ?



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Life still goes on the in " Alto Minho Community " region

If any one wants a little bit of light relief from all the doom and gloom here are a couple of videos I have just made of life up here











I hope you enjoy them


----------

